# "PIBBER" by Tamiya



## Kevinator_9 (Sep 22, 2006)

Does anyone know where a manual/building insructions are for the pibber? Could you please post them up here or e-mail me at [email protected].
thanks!!!


----------



## Kevinator_9 (Sep 22, 2006)

Even if someone could scan the manual and load the pages up on imageshack or email them to me it would be greatly appreciated as my little brother has lost the building instructions.


----------



## Beerslave (Jun 26, 2005)

I would try emailing tamiya
here is the link to the contact page

http://www.tamiyausa.com/contact/index.php

here is the link to the product page on the website
http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=35150

good luck


----------



## Kevinator_9 (Sep 22, 2006)

Have contaced them. Do they understand english and how long would it take to reply?


----------



## Beerslave (Jun 26, 2005)

Kevinator_9 said:


> Have contaced them. Do they understand english and how long would it take to reply?


that's the english site, so i would hope they understand english :thumbsup: 
I have no idea, i've gotten responses pretty quick...


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I've got one of those in my closet, I'll try to scan the instructions for you tonight. I'll email them to the address you posted.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

You got mail.


----------



## Kevinator_9 (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm sorry. I don't have an e-mail from you. Could you please resend to [email protected]


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

It was sent to that address, twice now. It's a big instruction book and attachment, make sure your hotmail account isn't blocking it as spam or that it doesn't exceed your limits.

I spread the scans over 3 emails, maybe that'll work.


----------



## Kevinator_9 (Sep 22, 2006)

I have pibber 2 and pibber 3. Could you resend pibber 1?


----------



## Kevinator_9 (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks m8. Have 'em now.


----------



## jayres12 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello
I need instructions for this kit too. Does anybody have a set?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Here

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10000223

Just scroll down to Assembly Guide...

If you need to get parts from Tamiya in the USA just call tamiya America on their toll free number. They sell sprues, instructions, etc for current production kits.


----------



## jayres12 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks djnick
Jim


----------

